# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  TÖSİAD K.Irak'ta İstenmiyor!

## bozok

*üMİT BOYNER’İ VE TüSİAD’I KİM ENGELLİYOR?*

 

10.12.2010 11:57

Kuzey Irak’taki Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi Başkanı Mesut Barzani’nin geçtiğimiz haziran ayında Türkiye’ye yaptığı ziyaret sırasında TüSİAD Başkanı ümit Boyner’le yaptığı görüşme çok konuşulmuştu. Barzani, bu ziyarette TüSİAD’ı bölgeye davet etmiş ve yatırım yapmalarını talep etmişti.

Bu ziyaretten çok kısa bir süre sonra, Devlet Bakanı Zafer üağlayan yanında 148 işadamıyla Erbil’e bir çıkarma yapmıştı. Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Serpil Yılmaz, Kuzey Irak’a giden bu işadamlarının *“AKP’ye yakın ve cemaat üyeleri olduğunu”* yazmıştı. Bu bilgi MüSİAD’lı işadamlarını işaret ediyordu.

TüSİAD ise Barzani’nin davetini 14 Ekim tarihinde gerçekleştirmeyi planlıyordu. Ancak ziyaretin gerçekleşmesine günler kala TüSİAD’dan yapılan açıklamada, *“ziyaretin ertelendiği”* söylendi. TüSİAD, ertelemenin gerekçesini *“Barzani'nin programındaki bir değişiklik”* olarak belirtti. Buna göre, bu ziyaretin Kasım sonu - Aralık başı olarak belirlenecek bir tarihe ertelendiği vurgulandı.

*AKP MüSİAD’A KEFİL*
İşte ertelenen bu ziyaretle ilgili, PKK’ya yakınlığıyla bilinen Fırat Haber Ajansı (ANF) çok çarpıcı iddialar ortaya attı. Ajansın haberine göre; *Zafer üağlayan Erbil ziyaretinde MüSİAD’lı işadamlarına hükümet olarak kefil oldukları garantisini verdi. AKP açık desteği ile MüSİAD hem Irak genelinde hem de Kuzey Irak’ta TüSİAD’ın alternatifi olarak ortaya sürüldü.*

Buna göre; ortaya çıkan milyarlarca dolar rantın paylaşımı konusunda tavrını MüSİAD’dan yana kullanan AKP hükümetinin, TüSİAD’ın Irak ve Kuzey Irak’ta iş alamaması için yoğun bir çaba içine girdi.

*TüSİAD İSTENMİYOR*
Ajans haberinde; TüSİAD’ın bölgeye yapacağı ziyaretin iptal olmasıyla ilgili çok çarpıcı bir iddia daha ortaya attı.

İddiaya göre; ziyaretten iki gün önce KDP’nin istihbarat teşkilatı,* 'PARASTİN'* kırmızı alarm vererek, ‘*’bölgenin ekonomik gelişimini hazmedemeyen bazı güçlerin bombalı saldırı hazırlığı içinde olduğunu”* açıklamıştı.

TüSİAD heyetinin ziyaretini iptal etmesine neden olan bu açıklamanın yapılmasında AKP’nin, dolayısıyla MüSİAD yönetiminin girişimlerinin son derece etkili olduğu belirtiliyor.

Erbil’deki üst düzey bir hükümet yetkilisinin ANF’ye verdiği bilgiye göre; TüSİAD’ın ziyaretini istemeyen güçler var. Bunların en başında da Türkiye’deki İslamcı gruplar yer alıyor. Hükümet yetkilisine göre bu gruplar, bölgede rakip sermaye gruplarını istemiyor.

PARASTİN’in açıklamasında adı geçen örgütün son zamanlarda Kuzey Irak’ta birçok şaibeli olayda ismi anılan *'Ensar El İslam'* olabileceği de belirtiliyor.

ANF haberini şu tartışmalı sözlerle bitiriyor:

*“üte yandan, ABD müdahalesinden bu yana bölgede yaklaşık 4-5 büyük çapta saldırı olmuş, bu saldırıların önemli bir kısmının Türkiye ve Suriye ile ilişkisi olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. Ensar El İslam ise İran’a yakınlığı ile biliniyor.* 

*Sonuçta TüSİAD Başkanı ümit Boyner’in başkanlığındaki heyetin Federe Kürdistan Bölgesine ziyareti belirsiz bir tarihe ertelendi. Bundan en çok keyif alan ise Yeşil Sermaye oldu. üünkü Güney pazarında sadece onlar kaldı.”*

*Odatv.com*

----------

